# Brothel in neighbouring apartment



## Susie2017 (10 Aug 2021)

A friend renting in south co Dublin has realised that she is next door to a brothel. The apt is on the ground floor and there are three other blocks. The brothel workers are Eastern European and were renting another apt in a different block until they were evicted. They left the landlord out of pocket to the tune of 12k. It took the management agent 10 months to get them out via the RTB and now they are back in this block. They obviously like the area! Any ideas of how to encourage them to move on. The Gardai have been notified but cannot assist.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> The Gardai have been notified but cannot assist.


Have I missed something? 

Was the criminal charge of running a brothel removed from our Statute books?


----------



## mathepac (10 Aug 2021)

Write to your local Superintendant at the local station giving details of the original report. Ask for a response.

Inform your local TD and councillors and ask them to contact the Guards.


----------



## jdwex (10 Aug 2021)

Thirsty said:


> Have I missed something?
> 
> Was the criminal charge of running a brothel removed from our Statute books?


Third party running a brothel is illegal. There is quite often people-trafficking too. And even if was not illegal it would be breach of the lease - commercial use of a residential unit


----------



## Susie2017 (10 Aug 2021)

Gardai have been informed according to the managing agent. The occupants can plead that they are victims of trafficking. The law is more on their side or so I’m told.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> victims of trafficking


In which case there are laws to protect them; not laws to allow them continue!


----------



## Susie2017 (10 Aug 2021)

I should ad the agent has months of cctv footage of men going in and out. Gardai not able to help. PTRB a disaster.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (10 Aug 2021)

Thirsty said:


> In which case there are laws to protect them;


One conviction in 13 years on the statute book.


----------



## jdwex (10 Aug 2021)

What has the landlord said?


----------



## kinnjohn (10 Aug 2021)

How about getting her neighbors to lobby to get them out,


----------



## noproblem (10 Aug 2021)

More than likely the owner knows nothing about it. If they're paying the rent I doubt the he/she is too worried.


----------



## Itchy (10 Aug 2021)

How about your friend speaks to the Gardai *herself*, rather than taking the word of the managing agent?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Aug 2021)

noproblem said:


> More than likely the owner knows nothing about it.



Good point. Make sure that the owner does know.

Brendan


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

Get every one living there to make a report to the Gardai.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> One conviction in 13 years on the statute book.


Indeed. 

But running a brothel is still illegal.

The people who were kidnapped have protections; the fact of them being forcibly enslaved does not remove the illegality of the operation.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> I should ad the agent has months of cctv footage of men going in and out. Gardai not able to help. PTRB a disaster.


I don't get this Gardai "not able to help"!

It doesn't seem to me that the brothel keeper needs any help.

It's illegal. No more is needed.

If Gardai continue to refuse to take action following written submissions, take it up with the Ombudsman.


----------



## Thirsty (10 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> What would happen if you put the cctv footage up on Twitter ? Would it put off new clients ?


Not a good idea.

I'd be willing to put money on it you'd find yourself the subject of a complaint.


----------



## Susie2017 (10 Aug 2021)

The footage is as clear as day I believe. Men don’t care who sees them. I will pass on the suggestions provided. She is at her wits end with all of this. The RTB are useless.


----------



## MrEarl (10 Aug 2021)

Try reporting it to a few of the Tabloids, see if they'll cover the story. Once the journalists contact the Gardai, or the local politicans, for a comment on why the won't act - you'll quickly see the issue resolved.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (11 Aug 2021)

Thirsty said:


> The people who were kidnapped have protections;



With AGS there is no point just calling the station. You have to turn up, insist on making a statement regarding a crime you believe is taking place. Then follow it up with letters to the Superintendent asking what action has been taken. A few visits from the guards and the activity will probably move on to somewhere else.


----------



## cremeegg (11 Aug 2021)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> With AGS there is no point just calling the station. You have to turn up, insist on making a statement regarding a crime you believe is taking place. Then follow it up with letters to the Superintendent asking what action has been taken. A few visits from the guards and the activity will probably move on to somewhere else.


This is how Ireland works, and not wholly a bad thing.


----------



## noproblem (11 Aug 2021)

Could be a massage therapist. I highly recommend a session and you might be pleasantly surprised that the activity is not what you thought at all. By the way, how do you know it's prostitution taking place?


----------



## sadie (11 Aug 2021)

She's not paying the management fees, the owner is. 
Write a letter to her landlord outlining the impact on herself and request a reduction in rent. Tell her to ask for more of a reduction than she hopes to get. 
If that doesn't work then I would suggest your friend just leave and find somewhere else.
Because this 'fight' with them will only add stress to her life, not solve her problem.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Aug 2021)

Again, this is nothing to do with landlords, tenants or management agencies.

If there is a well-founded belief that a brothel is being run on the premises, that is illegal and should be properly reported to the relevant authority, in this case AGS.

If you have reason to believe there are minors or trafficked persons in the premises, that should be included in the written report you make.


----------



## RichInSpirit (11 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> Any ideas of how to encourage them to move on. The Gardai have been notified but cannot assist.



If they are earning vast sums at their business the Tax man might be more interested than the Gardai. And/or social welfare.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Aug 2021)

RichInSpirit said:


> If they are earning vast sums at their business the Tax man might be more interested than the Gardai. And/or social welfare.


Criminal Assets Bureau.

Revenue don't levy taxes on illegal business.


----------



## Pinoy adventure (11 Aug 2021)

And if it's illegal there could be money laundering going on too,so another crime too report too AGS/Cab


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Aug 2021)

Ok. She is reporting it to the Gardai. He is the owner of the apt. Also contacting local TDs. Are the CAB easily contactable ....had not considered that they would be interested.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> He is the owner of the apt.



Who is "He"?  The guy running the brothel?


----------



## MrEarl (11 Aug 2021)

If its actually a brothel, there is also the possibility that the women working there are doing it by choice -  and have no option but to provide the services illegally, given they can't go legit.

I actually think that it's long past time that Ireland legalised brothels -  it would help deal with health and safety issues, help disconnect the industry from the criminal gangs, not to mention give the State another industry to tax (Corporation Tax, Employment Taxes, VAT on Professional Services...) .


----------



## ClubMan (11 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> Are the CAB easily contactable


Well it took me about five seconds to find this so, yes...









						Home
					

Seize   Under the Proceeds of Crime Act, 1996 to 2016 the Bureau can freeze and seize assets which it shows to the High Court are the proceeds of criminal conduct. This is done on the civil standard of proof which is know internationally as non-Conviction Based




					www.cab.ie


----------



## Susie2017 (11 Aug 2021)

Yes it’s a brothel. Apt rented to two Eastern European ladies who are not there at all, but who had ’good’ references, presumably forged. There are different women coming and going, not the two who rented it. Men arriving 24 hrs/ 7 days week. A legitimate massage business should not be run out of a residential apartment development 24/7 don’t you think ?


----------



## Cervelo (11 Aug 2021)

Maybe reporting it directly to the Garda department that deals with this area directly might get a better response
Couldn't find contact details for a "Vice" section but I'm sure somebody in National Drugs and Organised Crime Bureau in Dublin castle might be able to help or at least point you in the right direction ??
Telephone: +353 1 666 9900


----------



## Peanuts20 (11 Aug 2021)

The Gardai have a specialised unit dealing with this. see below








						GNPSB formally establish Organised Prostitution Investigation Unit  2/2/21.
					

The Garda National Protective Services Bureau has formally established Organised Prostitution Investigation Unit




					www.garda.ie
				




I suggest it gets reported there in the first instance. There is a named Superintendent in the press-release so perhaps go to him if you get nowhere initially.


----------



## noproblem (11 Aug 2021)

Susie2017 said:


> Yes it’s a brothel. Apt rented to two Eastern European ladies who are not there at all, but who had ’good’ references, presumably forged. There are different women coming and going, not the two who rented it. Men arriving 24 hrs/ 7 days week. A legitimate massage business should not be run out of a residential apartment development 24/7 don’t you think ?


Well, I actually know of quite a few. I'm talking of genuine business's and rent a place to a very good Physio. But no, they don't operate 24 hours a day.


----------



## Thirsty (11 Aug 2021)

Pretty sure you could manage that yourself @Gordon Gekko; no professional help needed.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2021)

People have objected to the funny responses to this thread and it's very difficult to answer them without being funny.

As the question has been answered, I am closing the thread.

Brendan


----------

